# Leaving Cert results - mocks Vs real thing



## onekeano (1 Apr 2006)

I keep hearing the mocks are marked harder and that the effect of this and the revision period leading up to the "real exams" tends to mean that the results from exams in June tend to be higher than the mocks - just wonder what that is likely to mean, for example would a student on say 350 points (for mock exams) be likely to achieve 400?

Any experience anecdotal etc would be appreciated.

Roy


----------



## Satanta (1 Apr 2006)

onekeano said:
			
		

> I keep hearing the mocks are marked harder


 
I think this depends on who/where the mocks are being marked. When it comes to the leaving the markers are given a clear set of instructions and due to the checking carried out the results should be of a similiar standard across the board.

With mocks the standard can be very different. I know some teachers have them sent away to be marked in order to give an unbiased opinion while others mark all mock papers themselves in order to help when running through the papers with the students. In this case it comes down to the individual marker how tough the marking is.

The biggest difference(s) that I would see is that you've got that little bit of extra experience in sitting in an exam situation (which does help), you've learnt from any issues you may have with timing of questions etc, you have the additional few months to concentrate on areas you've identified as being weak and we all do tend to pull the finger out for the final few months knowing that the finishing line is getting close. 

I believe mine rose about 50 points between mocks and final exams, but to be honest I can't recall a single result from my mocks (so hard to remember if it was 9 or 10 A1's  ). 

(Best of luck to all the exam students that may be reading this!)


----------



## onekeano (1 Apr 2006)

Thanks Satanta,

In the case in question the papers were sent for outside marking. I take your point that with mocks the standard can be very different. My concern is that some people (and one in particular!) might be taking false consolation out of the "hard marking" theory!.

Also take the points on having a little bit of extra experience in sitting in an exam situation and you have the additional few months to concentrate on areas you've identified as being weak and we all do tend to pull the finger out for the final few months knowing that the finishing line is getting close. 

"I believe mine rose about 50 points between mocks and final exams," - think that will be needed in our case!!

"but to be honest I can't recall a single result from my mocks (so hard to remember if it was 9 or 10 A1's  )." - you're not available for hire for a few days during June are you?????? 

(Best of luck to all the exam students that may be reading this!)

Thanks
Roy


----------



## Satanta (3 Apr 2006)

onekeano said:
			
		

> My concern is that some people (and one in particular!) might be taking false consolation out of the "hard marking" theory!.


 
I wouldn't depend on the "hard marking" theory to help improve performance, but a huge number of other factors may. Not least of which the slight shock of falling short of your desired level. 
I have known people to jump ~200 / 300 points between mocks and real exams, but I've also seen a few (very few to be honest) drop in marks.

You still have plenty of time to hammer some good marks out of it. The leaving cert papers are (/were) very repetitive in nature. Layout, content, expectations are similar from year to year. Try to avoid looking at subjects as huge lumps of information and always tackle them as individual sections. Small chunks are easier to tackle whatever the problem. 

Set yourself short term goals, don't always view exam day as the deadline. Motivation will be (a little) higher if you look at things by a daily/weekly basis rather than over the whole year (or what’s left of it). Set yourself the target of having gone over a certain section (my own way was to go over the relevant sections of notes/books and then tackle into the previous questions on this, leave another time (either the end of that week or later on in revision) to return to the notes and tackle the areas that gave trouble) of a few subjects by each Friday evening. 


			
				onekeano said:
			
		

> you're not available for hire for a few days during June are you??????


If I were I'm sure it wouldn't be worth it. The comment on multiple A1's was extremely sarcastic.

I've thrown in one or two comments that I'm sure most have heard before. I also know that most will disregard studying tips (quite rightly in most cases) to stick with what works for them, I fully agree. I thought I'd throw them up as they've managed to get me through so far. The real tips are the tough ones....... stay relaxed, remember to have fun mixed in with all the cramming, take plenty of breaks and time off.... and careful with the usual leaving an exam early to watch a world cup game! Never a good idea.


----------

